# copy protection mechanisms



## ccc (May 2, 2010)

hi

Which program or tool can display a kind of copy protection mechanisms from the protected CD/DVD media?


----------



## ccc (May 9, 2010)

Knows someone?


----------



## ccc (Dec 22, 2010)

I seriously cannot find any solutions to this problem.


----------



## adamk (Dec 22, 2010)

Maybe you should restate your question in a way that is clearer.

Adam


----------

